

Javascript in Firefox faster then chrome - devicenull
http://www.arewefastyet.com/?hn=1

======
JoeCortopassi
This might sound senile, but I'll be more impressed with a browser
implementing javascript/css in a way that doesn't make me have to remember how
to write code for it's specific way of calling things. I don't want to have to
write more code just to make average features work in your browser.

I'll trade milliseconds of load time for that any day

